# pink custom seat belt who and where



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Ive been online for months trying to find pink seats belts for my impala and cant find shit lol whats the best way to do?buy the actual seat belts then takr to a interior shop have them sew then in etc or what should I do


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

what year imp?


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/27-custom-interiors/341128-pink-seatbelts-big-body.html


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

73 impala but I want tge 60s impala seat belts the lap belts


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks big spanks but thats just the webbing im trying to get the whole thing but if I have to do that and take it to upholstery shop have them sew them on I will


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

You have to have them rewebbed. I looked into it before for my girls ride and nobody sells the complete unit.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

i carry the complete unit which is the belt with release and comes with mounting hardware only thing i have to ask is what kind of release do you want they make 3 types of them ranging from classic pushbutton to lever release and the newer red button release latch aswell ..

theres lap belts,and 3 point over the shoulder for custom colors its only 5 dollars extra


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

If you have the belts u have my service I want the airplane seat belts with the lever release pink color seats belts if yoy can get close to this color as possible


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

The middle pink color


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> i carry the complete unit which is the belt with release and comes with mounting hardware only thing i have to ask is what kind of release do you want they make 3 types of them ranging from classic pushbutton to lever release and the newer red button release latch aswell ..
> 
> theres lap belts,and 3 point over the shoulder for custom colors its only 5 dollars extra


Not to rob the thread , but I am Looking for jade color seatbelts.


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Help us all lol i'm here so make sure my fellow bros look good rolling oriental I know u make floot mats too how much for a pink mat with white bow tie with 73 on it?


----------

